# Blow-torch recommendations please



## cambournepete (19 Jan 2011)

I'm feeling inspired by the burnt offerings that have appeared here lately 

Can anyone recommend a particular kind of blow-torch for wood-turning or will the cheapest I can find in B&Poo do?

Thanks,

Pete

PS - Mods, I know this is a request for buying advice, but it's aimed solely at turners, so I've put it here. Hope that's OK.


----------



## SVB (19 Jan 2011)

As most of my replies seem to start, it depends!!

For general burning / larger areas / even colour I would suggest the standard B&Poo plumber's kit - cheap, gas easy to come by etc etc.

However, you also can get interesting effects with localised burning to a surface or perhaps a crack / defect or the rim etc etc. In this case I prefer one of the little 'cooks' gas torches that are typically sold for doing creame brulee etc.

Hope that helps.

Simon

PS - you probably know this but it is worth repeating for others - keep a 'mister' of water nearby as it is char'ing you want, not fire! Also, when brushing off I would recommend you do not use your dust extract but wear a mask and sweep up and dispose of the soot immediately - I have seen the odd ember glow after a 15 min tea break post the application of the flame. You really don't want to brush this off and send it down the DX!


----------



## petercharlesfagg (19 Jan 2011)

My torch is one that takes disposable butane cylinders and comes with a variety of nozzles that can be adapted for most applications. (Please do not aim for the cheapest, quality of flame control is more important)

Further to SVB *please do any burning outside*, I had a whole roll of 0000 wire wool on fire once and, as I understand it, wood dust can be explosive!

May I also suggest that you test your ideas on a similar piece of scrapwood first, this will give you an idea of time scale for holding the flame to the surface?

Regards Peter.


----------



## madasamonkey (19 Jan 2011)

I agree with the above, I have both types of torch and ALWAYS burn outside, as my workshop is a tinderbox. 
I think I would struggle to explain to the insurance company how I managed to burn the workshop down by setting fire to it my self! LOL


----------



## cambournepete (19 Jan 2011)

OK, so a standard plumbers torch for now then - I can get a cooks one (or the Proxxon) later if I want more finesse.
And do it outside.

Thanks.


----------



## mike s (19 Jan 2011)

if you look at car boot sales you often see little hand torches, when they start again this year il be looking for one too.


----------



## Oakbear (20 Jan 2011)

I know Mark Hancock recommends using MAPP as it burns hotter, and thus chars the outside quicker without heating the inside of the timber and risking splits.
Propane is next hottest, butane least. Temperature seems to relate to price too!

I use a propane butane mix in a little can as it was a cheapy to experiment with. It works OK, but if i wanted to do any serious stuff i'd go for a plumbers torch with MAPP.


----------

